# CBT at last



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

As most of you know I have ibs-d and suffer with anxiety and depression. I have done a cbt course on the computor and have been waiting to do cbt face to face since april, at last I have got my appointments through, my therapist is going to see me once a week and is hoping like i am that she can help with the anxiety/ibs-d issues. My first appointment was last friday. Unfortunately the Buspar tablets i have been on for the last 2 months for the anxiety have to be slowly cut down and i have to come off them by the 3rd week in November as they can only be taken for a max of 3 months. I am dreading this as they have realy helped, and I dont want to start getting uptight and anxious again and making the ibs-d worse, just hope the CBT will help. I am still on the 45mg Mirtazapine.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Make sure the therapist knows you are coming off of a medication. They may be able to find some things to help you cope with the transition. CBT can sometimes control anxiety effectively so you may make coming off the meds a lot easier.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have told her I am coming off the buspar for the anxiety, but after tomorrows appointment she is going on holiday for 2 weeks. I realy could have done with her being here as its only going to be the 2nd time tomorrow of seeing her.


----------

